
Btrfs to Be the Default Filesystem on Fedora? - bsg75
https://itsfoss.com/btrfs-default-fedora/
======
corty
RedHat, once upon a time a few years ago started btrfs as a preview in RHEL 7
and 6. Only to stop that in RHEL 8. Wonder whats up with Fedora now, seems
kind of nonsensical if there is no intent to include this in RHEL at some
point.

